

Show HN: My first Facebook Game built entirely in HTML - LostInTheWoods2
http://apps.facebook.com/armored-titans-pg/?ref=ychn

======
LostInTheWoods2
I originally built this game a year ago and recently decided to update it and
put it on Facebook, partly to see how much if any traction the game could get
and as a way to introduce myself to the Facebook API and Apps.

The game is built primarily using jQuery and my own library that I call
Thunder. It also uses Soundmanager for the sfx and of course Cufon for the
fonts. Tested on FF,IE7-9,Chrome and Safari.

------
steventruong
I get this: <http://i.imgur.com/VMfYb.png>

~~~
LostInTheWoods2
It appears the app page is down. I am not sure if this is just bad luck on my
part, or something FB is doing deliberately.

~~~
LostInTheWoods2
Several hours later, it looks like FB has finally corrected the issue.

------
jsac
Thanks for the link... I can block it before i see another douchebag app
spamming my wall ;\

